# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Кришнаит глазами социума

## iskconstantin

В последнее время в РОСКе произошли и происходят события ,которые обнажают , тот факт ,что общество (социум) в России , крайне мало знает о кришнаитах,а порой и вообще знает лишь то что им "долетает " с экранов и СМИ , от разных "дворкиных". Это формирует у общества не то что неправильное мнение о Нас,а прямопротивоположное.Формирование "правильного"образа кришнаита в обществе -это то с помощью чего *,мы можем предупредить множество конфликтов и настроить общество на положительное мнение о нашей Организации. Вот как бы звучали нелепые обвинения преданных в торговле наркотиками ,если бы наши представители приняли участие в Антинаркотических акциях проводимых правительством ? Ведь это наш принцип -мы на него опираемся и мы едины в целях с правительством. Как бы абсурдны были слова ,выдернутые из писаний и приводимые нашими "недругами" об убийствах ,если бы общество знало и видело что Кришнаиты против убийства животных и кого бы то ни было вообще))). Ведь есть у правительства программы зашиты животных- здесь нам тоже по пути,неплохо бы и здесь отметится.Эй WWF где вы? Мы коллеги))) С абортами боретесь? Так мы тоже против !!!! С распространением ВИЧ? Ребята мы с вами!!!День отказа от курения?солидарны!Подпольные казино достали? Так мыж и раньше говорили ,"плохо -это))))Зеленое сукно до добра не доведет!" и т.д. Информационную войну сейчас мы явно проигрываем, ото всюду слышаться нелепые обвинения а порой и явная клевета в Наш адрес,на которую очень мало кто может дать комментарии ,а чтоб добиться опровержения ?Так это вообще из области фантастики!!! Что знает большинство людей о кришнаитах , кроме того что они ходют в белых простынях и раздают подозрительные белые шарики? Поймите правильно , я не приуменьшаю роль санкиртаны и распространения книг -это основа,я лишь думаю что если бы человек увидел кришнаита на улице и уже знал бы,что они оба разделяют те же ценности и "двигаются"в одном направлении, то общество бы не относилось к нам как к инопланетянам? Может пора стать или быть частью общества и пытаться улучшить его ,а не противопоставлять нас ему?*

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Во-первых,цели наши и правительства не совпадают нигде.Их цели--прибрать себе побольше мат. ресурсов,пока они у кормушки;наши цели--восстановление отношений с Верховной Личностью Бога и выход из самсары.Во-вторых,все эти программы не что иное,как освоение средств.Под красивыми лозунгами эксплуатируются светлые чувства ничего не подозревающих граждан.Все эти программы--пустышки.Если бы они действительно захотели их реализовать,они бы это сделали,у них есть для этого все возможности.И в-третьих,уж коли вы йог,то должны быть выше этой возни,цель не стоит средств.Харе Кришна.

----------


## iskconstantin

> Во-первых,цели наши и правительства не совпадают нигде.Их цели--прибрать себе побольше мат. ресурсов,пока они у кормушки;наши цели--восстановление отношений с Верховной Личностью Бога и выход из самсары.Во-вторых,все эти программы не что иное,как освоение средств.Под красивыми лозунгами эксплуатируются светлые чувства ничего не подозревающих граждан.Все эти программы--пустышки.Если бы они действительно захотели их реализовать,они бы это сделали,у них есть для этого все возможности.И в-третьих,уж коли вы йог,то должны быть выше этой возни,цель не стоит средств.Харе Кришна.


Прям  так уж и нигде не совпадают? Вот из за таких взглядов общество и относится к нам как к инородному телу,которое надо вытолкнуть всеми возможными способами.Конечно ,мы же выше всей этой возни,как вы говорите,мы же асоциальные "типы". Вы собрались бороться с системой? Она вас растопчет,уже нападки были ,сами видели и это не конец,суд над Бхагавад Гитой был лишь пробным шаром.Может надо послужить обществу?Ведь есть же примеры плодотворного сотрудничества с правительством у ИСККОНа ,например у Е.С.Радханитха махараджа? Или вы скажете что у нас правительство более алчное и испорченное чем в Индии ? Вот "Общее дело " например 
Результаты потрясающие!!! Шикшаштака пр.с группой преданных отдуваются за всех,народ даже не верит,говорит"А вы что ,ребят,а вы что из этих что песенки поют? "Пища Жизни" вот бабушек подкармливает на месте строительства нового храма в Москве,чтоб не выходили с транспорантами"Мы против".Это ведь удачные проекты служения обществу,может надо продолжать в этом направлении?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вот из за таких взглядов общество и относится к нам как к инородному телу,которое надо вытолкнуть всеми возможными способами.


Согласен.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Это очень важно, чтобы люди понимали какие у нас ценности.
Тогда их не будет раздражать, что наша одежда иначе выглядит и мы не молимся в православной церкви, они будут видеть глубже.
А пока мы для них только фрики

----------


## Вишишта даса

А мы и есть инородное тело для материалистичного общества. А материалистичное общество - инородное тело для общества вайшнавов. Как только мы перестанем быть инородными, это может означать одно из двух: либо мы оказались в духовном мире, либо мы сами стали материалистами.

Не мы должны подгонять своё поведение под общественное мнение, а МЕНЯТЬ это самое мнение и ценности в нём. Проповедь - это всегда конфликт в большей или меньшей степени. И как мы знаем, Шрила Прабхупада не боялся выглядеть танцующим в простынях фриком. Почему должны мы?




> Это ведь удачные проекты служения обществу,может надо продолжать в этом направлении?


Это не наша миссия. Наша миссия - санкиртана. Это и есть наше служение обществу. Программы "общее дело", замаскированный FFL, раздача памперсов в детские дома и т.п. "служение обществу" не должны выходить за рамки департамента по связям с общественностью. А то преданные и впрямь начинают верить, будто бы это всё и есть наша миссия. Чтобы понять миссию читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады и слушайте его наставления. 


*Прабхупада: Нет. Это не зависит от мнения. Мнение... Какова ценность мнения если все люди - ослы? Нет мнения. Человек должен принять предписания шастр. Нет - мнения. Какой смысл принимать мнение осла? Люди воспитаны в точности, как собаки и ослы, тогда в чём ценность их мнения? ..."*

И ТАК ДАЛЕЕ В ТОМ ЖЕ ДУХЕ:


_Prabhupäda: No. It will not depend on opinion. Opinion... What is the value of opinion if the people are all asses? There is no opinion. One should take as it is enjoined in the çästra. No opinion. What is the use of taking opinion of an ass? So the people are trained up just like dogs and asses, then what is the use of their opinion? If you are to enforce, you must do like this. Just like when we introduced this "No illicit sex." I never cared for their opinion. The opinion... immediately there will be discussion. And what is the use of taking their opinion? It must be done. That is the defect of Western civilization. Vox populi, taking opinion of the public. But what is the value of this public? Drunkards, smokers, meat-eaters, woman-hunters. What is the... they are not first-class men. So what is the use of such third-class, fourth-class men's opinion? We do not advocate such opinion. What Krsna said, that is standard, that's all. Krsna is the Supreme, and His version is final.
No opinion, no democracy. When you go to a physician, doctor, for treatment, the physician does not place his prescription for opinion of other patients: "Now I am prescribing this medicine for this gentleman, now give me your opinion." Does he do that? The all patients, what they will think? The physician is the perfect person. Whatever he has written prescription, that's all. But here in the Western... everything, public opinion. What is the use of such opinion?_

ПРО МАНАВА-СЕВУ МАДХАВА СЕВУ:

*Ачйутананда: Говорится, что манава-сева это мадхава-сева, тогда почему ваша миссия не служит человеку, как проявлению Господа Кришны вместо того, чтобы воспевать имена?
Вишнуджана: Почему не служить человечеству вместо воспевания Харе Кришна?
Прабхупада: Мы не собираемся следовать вашим наставлениям. Мы должны следовать наставлениям шастр. Не надо говорить "почему вы...?" Разве мы не служим человечеству? Мы пытаемся дать вам зание о Кришне. Это не служение человечеству? Лучшее служение - давать знание. Если человек голоден, ему можно дать пищу. Это даст ему некоторое временное облегчение. Но ели вы дадите ему знание о том, как самостоятельно поддерживать себя - это гораздо лучший дар. Итак, люди страдают из-за недостатка знания. это движение сознания Кришны даёт знание всему миру. Не только это, мы распространяем также прасадам сотням и тысячам людей. Мы не только даём знание, но мы приглашаем всех: "приходите, живите мирно с нами, вкушайте прасадам и будьте сознающими Кришну". Это наше Движение.* 

_Acyutänanda: It is said, mänava-sevä is mädhava-sevä, then why doesn't your mission serve man as in the incarnation of Lord Kåñëa instead of chanting the name?
Viñëujana: Why don't we serve man instead of chanting Hare Kåñëa?
Prabhupäda: We are not going to follow your instruction. We have to follow the instruction of the çästra. You cannot say that "Why you are..." Are we not serving the man? We are trying to give you the knowledge of Kåñëa. Is it not serving the man? The better service—to give knowledge. If a man is hungry, he can give some food. That will give him some temporary benefit. But if you give him knowledge how to earn his livelihood, that is better gift. So people are suffering for want of knowledge. So this Kåñëa consciousness movement is giving knowledge to the whole world. Not only that, we are giving prasädam also, hundreds and thousands of people. We are not that simply we are giving knowledge, but we are giving, we are inviting everyone, "Come, live with us peacefully, take Kåñëa prasädam and be Kåñëa conscious." This is our movement._ 

ДАЛЕЕ ЗАНЯТНАЯ ПЕРЕПИСКА ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ С ГЛАВОЙ КОМИТЕТА ПОМОЩИ АНХРА ПРАДЕШУ. ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ НЕТ ВРЕМЕНИ ПЕРЕВОДИТЬ.


_In 1972, the South Indian state of Andhra Pradesh was stricken by a severe drought that affected millions. Hoping that the International Society for Krishna Consciousness would provide assistance, T. L. Katidia, Secretary of the Andhra Pradesh Relief Fund Committee, wrote to Çréla Prabhupäda. Çréla Prabhupäda responded with this surprising and edifying letter.
Revered Swamiji,
The residents of the twin cities are happy to have this opportunity to meet you and your esteemed followers. You may be aware that due to inadequate rainfall during the last two years and its complete failure this year, more than half of our state [Andhra Pradesh, a state in southern India] is in the grip of a serious drought. With a view to supplement governmental efforts to combat this evil, a Central Voluntary Organization of citizens drawn from various walks of life has been set up. The members of this organization surveyed the areas affected by drought. The situation is pathetic. There are villages where drinking water is not available for miles. Due to scarcity of fodder, the cattle owners are parting with their cattle for a nominal price. Many of the stray cattle are dying away due to unavailability of fodder and water. The food problem is also very serious. Due to high prices of food grains on the open market, purchase of grains at market prices is beyond the reach of poor villagers, with the result that at least five to six million people are hardly having one meal a day. There are many who are on the verge of starvation. The entire situation is most pathetic and heartrending.
We therefore appeal to your revered self to consider how your Society could best come to the rescue of these millions of souls who are in unimaginable distress. The Committee would like to suggest that members of your Society appeal to the bhaktas [devotees] attending your discourses to contribute their mite to the Andhra Pradesh Relief Fund.
The Committee is prepared to send some of its representatives along with members of your Society wherever you wish to distribute prasäda to the hungry millions in the state.
As mänava-sevä is mädhava-sevä ["Service to man is service to God"], the Committee is confident that even a little effort by your gracious Society will go a long way in mitigating the sufferings of hundreds and thousands of people.
Yours ever in the service of the Lord,
T. L. Katidia, Secretary
Andhra Pradesh Relief fund Committee
Hyderabad, India
My dear Mr. Katidia,
Please accept my greetings. With reference to your letter and your personal interview, I beg to inform you that without pleasing the Supreme Personality of Godhead, no one can become happy. Unfortunately people do not know who God is and how to make Him happy. Our Kåñëa consciousness movement is therefore meant to present the Supreme Personality of Godhead directly to the people. As stated in the Çrémad-Bhägavatam, Seventh Canto, Sixth Chapter: tuñöe ca tatra kim alabhyam ananta ädye/ kià tair guëa-vyatikaräd iha ye sva-siddhäù.
The idea stated in this verse is that by pleasing the Supreme Personality of Godhead, we please everyone, and there is no question of scarcity. Because people do not know this secret of success, they are making their own independent plans to be happy. However, it is not possible to achieve happiness in this way. On your letterhead I find many important men in this country who are interested in relieving the sufferings of the people, but they should know for certain that without pleasing the Supreme Personality of Godhead all their attempts will be futile. A diseased man cannot live simply on the strength of the help of an expert physician and medicine. If this were so, then no rich man would ever die. One must be favored by Kåñëa, the Supreme Personality of Godhead.
Therefore if you want to perform relief work simply by collecting funds, I think that it will not be successful. You have to please the supreme authority, and that is the way to success. For example, due to the performance of saìkértana here, the rain has begun to fall after a drought of two years. The last time we performed a Hare Kåñëa Festival in Delhi, there was imminent danger of Pakistan's declaring war, and when a newspaper man approached me for my opinion, I said there must be fighting because the other party was aggressive. However, because of our saìkértana movement, India emerged victorious. Similarly, when we held a festival in Calcutta, the Naxalite [Communist] movement stopped. These are facts. Through the saìkértana movement we can not only get all facilities for living, but also at the end can go back home, back to Godhead. Those who are of a demoniac nature cannot understand this, but it is a fact.
I therefore request you, as leading members of society, to join this movement. There is no loss on anyone's part for chanting the Hare Kåñëa mantra, but the gain is great. According to Bhagavad-gétä (3.21), what is accepted by leading men is also accepted by common men:
yad yad äcarati çreñöhas
tat tad evetaro janaù
sa yat pramäëaà kurute
lokas tad anuvartate
"Whatever action a great man performs, common men follow in his footsteps. And whatever standards he sets by exemplary acts, all the world pursues."
The saìkértana movement of Kåñëa consciousness is very important. Therefore, through you I wish to appeal to all the leading men of India to accept this movement very seriously and give us all facility to spread this movement throughout the world. Then there will be a very happy condition, not only in India but all over the world.
Hoping this will meet you in good health,
Your ever well-wisher,
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami_

----------


## Элла

У нас во Владивостоке проходят программы. Недавно уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху проводил "Самое сокровенное знание". Семинар был 4 дня. Его прослушала довольно большая аудитория людей. Я разговаривала с разными людьми, были и негативно настроенные вначале, у которых было неправильное представление. И были люди с других конфессий. Но однозначно, их отношение изменилось в положительную сторону. Побольше таких программ в разных городах и проблем будет меньше.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нужно просто давать людям возможность читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Разумные люди оценят это уникальное знание. Ищущих много. Это движение в первую очередь для тех, кто ищет Бога, кто ищет Абсолютную Истину.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Нужно просто давать людям возможность читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Разумные люди оценят это уникальное знание. Ищущих много. Это движение в первую очередь для тех, кто ищет Бога, кто ищет Абсолютную Истину.


Возможность читать есть у всех. Книги Шрилы Прабхупады доступны. Но вот воспользуются ли люди этой возможностью? Еще надо заинтересовать людей этим знанием. 

В конце 1980-х - начале 1990-х я читал книги Шрилы Прабхупады, но как-то не проникся ими. Для меня это были всего лишь книги по философии, одни из многих. И только когда я стал лично общаться с преданными, только тогда взял в руки четки, и книги Шрилы Прабхупады стал читать уже по-другому, с настоящим интересом.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Все зависит от наших целей.
Для чего мы пытаемся найти контакты с социумом? Понятно,что Шрила Прабхупада был против,когда служение Господу Кришне пытались подменить служению обществу.Просто служение обществу-это не наша цель.
Но, надо быть разумным и искать баланс в проповеди,но не компромисс.Почему все время кидаются в крайности?
Если общество полностью отвергнет вайшнавов и отправит их в гетто,как вы будите заниматься санкиртаной? Ну разве только другим преданным в самом гетто.
Можно так же вынести некоторые полезные вещи общаясь и действуя в социуме и сотрудничая с ним.
Можно наладить хорошие,позитивные отношения с социумом и использовать это для проповеди.
Получать разные бонусы от государства.Например,бесплатно проводить Ратха-Ятры (пример Питера),как-то участвовать в жизни социума(футбольная команда под названием: Харе Кришна)в том же Питере несколько раз занимала призовые и первое место в городском турнире по мини-футболу и раздавала на своих матчах прасад.
До сих пор в Питере к преданным нет претензий со стороны руководства города потому,что в свое время (до 98года)били налажены очень хорошие отношения.Через разного рода социальные проекты.
Надо быть разумным и использовать те возможности,которые мы еще не потеряли.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Всем этим должен заниматься департамент по связям с общественностью. Остальные вайшнавы должны научиться быть просто вайшнавами, а не соц работниками. Понятие вайшнав автоматически включает в себя сострадание и другие хорошие качества. Вайшнавская культура жизни самодостаточна и именно ей нужно обучать приходящих к нам людей, а не псевдо-этикету, псевдо-милосердию, псевдо-наукам материалистов.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> общество (социум) в России, крайне мало знает о кришнаитах


В основном люди верят своим глазам,а увидеть кришнаита удаётся гражданам РФ крайне редко.Значит появляется тайна,информационный вакуум чем с успехом и пользуются антикультисты.

"Я был поражён когда увидел что многие преданные приходят в дхоти или сари только на утреннюю программу ,а потом для служения в храме до конца дня носят синие джинсы. Также я был удивлён тем,что среди многих преданных,находившихся на территории храма в течении дня ,едва ли можно было увидить кого-то в вайшнавской одежде. Также при посещении радио "Кришналока" я удивился ,что никто во всём коллективе преданных не был одет в дхоти или сари ,хотя студия и офис полностью принадлежат МОСК.
 Поэтому я обсудил это с Эканатхом прабху, а позже поговорил со всеми преданными на эту тему,поскольку считаю ,что у нас должны быть другие стандарты. Я вовсе не говорил ,что не буду принимать в ученики тех,кто носит не вайшнавскую одежду. Обычная одежда подхожит для санкиртаны и бизнеса. Также могут быть и другие исключения,например если преданные находятся в районах где люди очень вспыльчивы и очень националистичны,скажем в Армении или Таджикистане. 
Но в общем преданные должны выглядеть как преданные.Это создаёт хорошую духовную атмосферу.
В своём письме ты говоришь .,что многим преданным не стоит носить вайшнавскую одежду из-за того ,что их культурный и духовный уровень очень низок. 
Конечно же могут быть такие преданные ,чей уровень настолько низок что они не должны представлять ИСККОН ,нося на улице вайшнавскую одежду, но это не должно становиться правилом для большинства. Ношение кармической одежды без особого повода само по себе развивает низкий уровень сознания. Большинству преданных вайшнавская одежда помогает вести себя примерном образом.
Ты говоришь что общественное мнение об МОСК в России не очень высокое. Но ты совершенно не прав. Я путешествую по всей России в дхоти , и в общем вижу ,что большинство людей относится уважительно,а многие интересуются... или в худшем случае просто безразличны. Несомненно бывают случаи когда демонические личности выходят из себя при виде преданных,но это исключения, а не правило, как, кажется утверждаешь ты. Преданные подобные тебе, проповедующие искаженные идеи об общественном мнении на наш счёт, раздувают бессмысленную истерию. Некоторые люди могут чувствовать себя оскорбленными, если видят нас в вайшнавской одежде , но широкая общественность не воспринимает нас как "странного вида парней в шафрановых простынях", как утверждаешь ты. Может быть это неизвестно именно тебе,поскольку ты никогда не выходишь в дхоти на улицу. "Атмаван маньяте джагат",- человек смотрит на других согласно своему уровню мышления.
Я знаю в России многих преданных ,которые даже на санкиртану выходят в вайшнавской одежде, и если они вообще сталкиваются с проблемами, то редко. Один из них мой ученик Уттамашлока дас. Он в течении трёх лет ходил на санкиртану в дхоти , и на него никт не нападал. На самом деле, постоянно нося дхоти ,он выполняет свои обязанности регионального секретаря (встречается с большими людьми, представителями власти и т.д.),но ни один человек не сказалему даже грубого слова. Он говорит что люди кажутся ему более восприимчивыми когда он приходит в вайшнавской одежде . Но я не хочу сказать что нам всегда нужно следовать такому стандарту. Я сам занимался санкиртаной одинадцать лет , и для облегчения распространения книг  лучше носить обычную одежду. Но преданные в Москве зашли слишком далеко.
Твой аргумент о погоде я считаю просто смешным. Теплоё нижнее бельё согревает гораздо лучше ,чем джинсы, и его можно запросто надевать под дхоти или сари. Шесть лет я ходил на харинамы зимой по заснеженному Парижу в дхоти с теплым нижним бельём.
Я хотел бы напомнить тебе что во времена Прабхупады мы не надевали кармическую одежду,за исключением редких случаев явной необходимости,о которых я упоминал выше. Мы не надевали джинсы  выходя из храма,чтобы купить бутылку молока ,как многие преданные делают сегодня. Общественность в Америке  и в Европе в те времена также не много знала о нас ,и некоторые были настроены неприязненно, но из-за этого мы не отказались от своей одежды. Когда Прабхупада был на планете мы всегда носили ведическую одежду. Мы гордились символами вайшнавов. Видя нас люди думали о Кришне. А сейчас преданные чуть ли не стыдятся того, что их замечают в традиционной вайшнавской одежде и с тилакой, или вообще панически боятся носить вайшнавскую одежду ,что некоторые преданные ,подобные тебе , вселяют в них ложные представления, будто люди в этой стране плохо относятся к нашему движению. Многие даже не знают . что мы ещё существуем, потому что больше не видят преданных в привлекательной вайшнавской одежде."

 Индрадьюмна Свами "Дневник странствующего проповедника", 21 октября,1996 года

Ладно в магазин трудно дхоти одеть,но может тогда хотя бы прическу носить? Пусть даже и без шикхи хотя бы как у Хрущева? Ну хоть что-нибудь? http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=4980

----------


## iskconstantin

Боюсь одному департаменту по связям с общественностью не справиться, тут нужно понимание или же участие каждого в этом вопросе.Это в Индии никому не надо обяснять кто такой вайшнав, но вы живете в России!!! Люди не знают Вас и как следствие -боятся.Что это такое" пусть они там занимаются? "А остальные пусть будут просто вайшнавами. Вы хотите обмануть когото? Типа если пообщатся хотите ,то есть у нас тут пару человек обученых,а сюда не смотрите , здесь у нас все остальные ?А может прежде чем стать вайшнавами нужно стать людьми?Мы обращаемся к доктору когда у нас заболевание,мы обращаемся в полицию когда нас грабят,мы пользуемся др благами этого общества,а помочь ему не хотим. Тут Антрудха пр. Предлагает книжками помочь людям ищущим Бога,разумным, отлично!!!а остальные ? Может для начала общество из "запоя "вывести?Я вроде слышал еще какие то 3 типа людей к Кришне обращаются....У нас как всегда :Голодному -книжку ,хромому -очки..

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Вишишта пр. Я полностью поддерживаю,что преданные должны научится быть просто вайшнавами.И псевдо-этика, псевдо-наука материалистов преданному не нужна.
Но, все индивидуально и лучше задействовать свою материальную природу в служении Кришны.Это есть варнашрама-дхарма где в центре Кришна.
Общество вайшнавов большое и основная масса преданных живет в социуме и чем плохо быть вайшнавом соц. работником? Чем плохо когда преданный материально образован и действует в социуме.Все грихастхи действуют в социуме, а их 98%. Почему бы не задействовать свою материальную природу в служении Кришне.

Это обширная тема.

Порой я встречаю преданных которые приходя в общество вайшнавов пытаются отбросить  все материальное и стать за неделю уттама бхактой.Я конечно не исключаю, что в общество приходят уттама бхакты,но я уже видел как ванны и диваны выкидывали из окна в начале 90-х с криком. "Нет майи в моем доме". Но майа может быть в нашем сердце и чтобы ее от туда выгнать нужно пригласить в свою жизнь Кришну. Учиться самим и учить младших развивать сознание Кришны. Быть практичным и уметь действовать в сознании Кришны в социуме.
Я не помню где прочитал интересное интервью в лидером Шри-сампрадаи.И там спрашивали,как ачарьи Шри-сампрадаи относятся к вайшнавам запада и в частности к ИСККОН.
И лидер Шри сампрадаи ответил,что очень ценит и уважает вайшнавов запада, преклоняются к стопам ачарьи Шрилы Прабхупады.Они очень искренние преданные,но им не хватает практичности в сознании Кришны.Шакти паринама вада.Трансформация материи в дух. Уметь правильно задействовать материю в служении Кришне.Нет опыта.
Вот и получается,что мы оторваны от социума.Нет большого опыта,как действовать в социуме и быть остающимся в сознании Кришны.

----------


## iskconstantin

А некоторые не очень возвышенные переданные вКрымске людям помогали ,кормили их и вовсе не книжками!!!! Не думаю что они там все из департамента по связям с общественностью там были .Вот это проповедь, и не псевдо-сострадание прошу заметить.

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Проповедь может быть разной.Своим примером, например.Открытая и не очень.
ИСККОН еще молод.Все еще впереди (в развитии проповеди)Возвышенные вайшнавы придумают еще не один вид проповеди, но основные конечно:книги Шрилы Прабхупады, харинама и распространения прасада,а как это будет преподносится это технический вопрос.

----------


## iskconstantin

[QUOTE=Aniruddha das;62105]Нужно просто давать людям возможность читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Ок Анирудха пр, Так дайте же им эту возможность. Не книжки ,а именно возможность.Если бы можно было всем книжки раздать и все стали в сознании Кришны было бы слишком просто.Возможность у людей появится ,когда Мы станем им друзьями ,и исчезнет страх и непонимание.Уверяю вас они сами к Вам за книжками придут.

----------


## Gangaram-d

вообще-то для "просто вайшнава" работа в социальной сфере - это идеально. Кстати, кто чем нынче на жизнь зарабатывает? Кроме тех, 
кому в храме платят?

----------


## iskconstantin

Уважаемый Вишишта д. пр. Спасибо за наставления читать книги Прабхупады и слушать его наставления,я регулярно читаю и слушаю , и наверное слишком наивен , но отношусь как раз к тем кто действительно считает что это ВСЕ и есть наша миссия.

----------


## iskconstantin

И помоему, уважаемый Вишишта пр. ,Прабхупада говорил именно "Проповедь -наша миссия" а как выразился Шьямананда пр. , она бывает разной.

----------

